

NRC Human Spaceflight Report Says NASA Strategy Can’t Get Humans to Mars - rpm4321
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/nrc-human-spaceflight-report-says-nasa-strategy-cant-get-humans-to-mars/2014/06/04/e6e6060c-ebd6-11e3-9f5c-9075d5508f0a_story.html

======
Gravityloss
NASA should do something worthwhile with the budget they have.

Not start on grand projects just to see that they can't be finished.

Asteroids are extremely interesting and varied and they tie to a huge amount
of open ended strategies because of the low gravity wells.

NASA should concentrate on its core value additive capabilities, and use
commercial services for things that are available.

Human space operations is one of these core competencies.

~~~
anigbrowl
NASA doesn't get to set its own agenda. Politicians are constantly trying to
define its mission scope.

~~~
Gravityloss
I could have written "NASA should be directed to...", it doesn't matter.

Just trying to repeat Apollo style anomalies without the budgets to match get
you nowhere.

If someone has a reasonable disagreement, they can voice it, don't just
downvote.

NASA has the most sensible direction in decades, it is actually not trying to
overlap existing capabilities (as much as it was before).

Dragon (and other solutions) will enable much more effective missions for NASA
as well, as you can have more launches for the same money.

